

Free Syrian Army homemade tank uses PlayStation controller in fight against ISIS - pjl
http://www.polygon.com/2014/10/3/6905541/free-syrian-army-homemade-tank-uses-playstation-controller-in-fight

======
adam419
Necessity is the mother of invention.

